# single caribe or singe rhom?



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

ok. so im getting bored with my rhom in his 60, no movement, always hides under the powerhead. im thinking of replacing him with 1 caribe.

which do you think would be more interesting to keep. a rhom or a caribe? anybody out there that has experience having a solitary rhom and a solitary caribe, and could compare how was it, please tell me.

if only i have 1 more big tank, id definitely go for a caribe shoal. im just not sure how will it be with only 1 caribe in the tank. my rhom is definitely boring.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Get the caribe.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> Get the caribe.


i see from your signature, you are keeping a single caribe. how is it? does it swim around its tank or just stay in one corner?


----------



## yavuz978 (Jun 24, 2007)

I would say RBP is more fun to keep as alone. Pygocentrus Caribe lives as a group and they have a leader in the group, they act together, they attack together, they eat together, etc.. However RBP lives alone and they get bigger than Caribe..Plus Rhoms live longer. Rhoms have pretty nice red eyes, Caribes don t. 
But I would love to keep 10 or 20 pieces of 5-6" Caribe rather than single Rhom.
I would sayyy KEEP THE RHOM!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

serra_keeper said:


> Get the caribe.


i see from your signature, you are keeping a single caribe. how is it? does it swim around its tank or just stay in one corner?
[/quote]

see for urself

http://media.putfile.com/Caribe-Getting-Fe...ze-Dried-Shrimp

u tell me, watch the vid.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

wow dawgz that is one bad ass caribe usally a single pygo just sits in the corner and hides? not yours damn that vid makes me want a bigger one lol really nice is he like that every time he eats?

go for the carabie or why not a tern? sorry i just like them alot


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Yavuz said:


> I would say RBP is more fun to keep as alone. Pygocentrus Caribe lives as a group and they have a leader in the group, they act together, they attack together, they eat together, etc.. However RBP lives alone and they get bigger than Caribe..Plus Rhoms live longer. Rhoms have pretty nice red eyes, Caribes don t.
> But I would love to keep 10 or 20 pieces of 5-6" Caribe rather than single Rhom.
> I would sayyy KEEP THE RHOM!


what? any one else not understand this


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea I would go with rhom


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

febsalien said:


> I would say RBP is more fun to keep as alone. Pygocentrus Caribe lives as a group and they have a leader in the group, they act together, they attack together, they eat together, etc.. However RBP lives alone and they get bigger than Caribe..Plus Rhoms live longer. Rhoms have pretty nice red eyes, Caribes don t.
> But I would love to keep 10 or 20 pieces of 5-6" Caribe rather than single Rhom.
> I would sayyy KEEP THE RHOM!


what? any one else not understand this
[/quote]

i think he meant rhom, not rbp.

Im thinking of getting a rhom also. If i get one small.. lets say 2". How long will it take to grow to 10". I know they grow incredibly slow, and thats okay because its going to be housed in a smaller tank for a while.. If they are as dull as serra keeper says, is it worth it?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

keep the rhomb i would say maybe treat him with prazi pro and hell be more active


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

coutl said:


> Get the caribe.


i see from your signature, you are keeping a single caribe. how is it? does it swim around its tank or just stay in one corner?
[/quote]

see for urself

http://media.putfile.com/Caribe-Getting-Fe...ze-Dried-Shrimp

u tell me, watch the vid.
[/quote]

thanks for that vid dawgz! made me more interested in the caribe.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damn dawgz. that caribe is so sick it makes me debate whether to stick with getting an elong or getting a solo caribe!

what size tank did you have it in?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Puff said:


> wow dawgz that is one bad ass caribe usally a single pygo just sits in the corner and hides? not yours damn that vid makes me want a bigger one lol really nice is he like that every time he eats?
> 
> go for the carabie or why not a tern? sorry i just like them alot


thanx.

he's like this whenever i go to his tank.

Here's another vid.

http://media.putfile.com/Caribe-52


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

[quote name='Pitbullmike' post='1987408' date='Jul 3 2007, 06:03 PM']Yea I would go with rhom[/

Are everyone's rhoms active or do they just sit there? Usually they are more aggressive than pygos? I'm thinking about getting a gold or blue diamond rhom about 10 inches or maybe baby Caribes. Is the growth rate 1 inch per year after 6 inches?


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a baby rhom around like 1" and he likes to hide behind the powerhead also or behind the filters. Never swims down to the bottom for some reason...always stay up top.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Bah dawgz, im so jealous of you, my two caribes and would never do that


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

dont be jealous, every pygo has the potential to be a mean ass...caribe have more potential over the others id say tho. But i did have a baby piraya that was doing the same thing! Too bad i sold it =\...

Here's a video from last year (when he was a baby), can you pick out which one is him?

http://media.putfile.com/caribeA


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

HOLLY sh*t that was CRAZY, omg.

One time i saw a 2inch tern that was going even crazier than that, i wanted him so bad and for only fifty bucks but i had no money at the time and he was sold when i got back









Very nice caribe i love him, i hope one day mine will smarten up and do that, how long did it take for him to be a finger chaser?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Lector said:


> HOLLY sh*t that was CRAZY, omg.
> 
> One time i saw a 2inch tern that was going even crazier than that, i wanted him so bad and for only fifty bucks but i had no money at the time and he was sold when i got back
> 
> ...


1 week


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

gee dawgz! u got very aggressive caribes over there! makes me MORE interested in them!
dawgz, off topic but the only available tank for me right now is a 60 gal. how many could u fit in there until they reach a size that ill need to upgrade to a bigger tank? im thinking 4? i dont want an odd number. one's gonna get killed. 2 is also bad.id rather see minor fin nipping than one getting killed.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with odd numbers lol where did you get that idea. Any number is good except 2!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

serra_keeper said:


> gee dawgz! u got very aggressive caribes over there! makes me MORE interested in them!
> dawgz, off topic but the only available tank for me right now is a 60 gal. how many could u fit in there until they reach a size that ill need to upgrade to a bigger tank? im thinking 4? i dont want an odd number. one's gonna get killed. 2 is also bad.id rather see minor fin nipping than one getting killed.


well that last vid i posted was of them when they were babies, i had 4 in a 50 gallon, then i sold one and then had 3 (within 1 month) then 3-4 months later i sold the other 2 and kept one. I could have kept the other 2 in there for a bit longer, but i did not want to risk it. The plain fact is that these fish are terrirtorial, people tell u that they shoal, this is not true, they are like insane inmates that will kill one another if/when they get the chance.

for ur 60, if u could possibly get away with 3 for a while but u will definitly have to upgrade later on. People usually get 1 more than they should just for "backup", doesnt hurt to do this, just make sure to sell it off or move one to another tank when the time comes.

i had to sell one out of the four initially because the One i have right now would not let him eat or do anything, he would bulley him into a corner and kick his ass, here is a vid i took of me being stupid and waving my hand infront of the tank, shows u all three were following the hand and wat not, and u can see the "sectioned" off caribe which was getting bullied or wat not.

http://media.putfile.com/CrazyCaribe


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> I have a baby rhom around like 1" and he likes to hide behind the powerhead also or behind the filters. Never swims down to the bottom for some reason...always stay up top.


did you get him from ask? the last one i got from him only stayed at the bottom? now (about 2 months later) swims all over what do you feed and how offten?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Take it from me:

I had a vicious cariba shoal a few years back. I sold off this shoal because they were much too destructive for me, but I kept the alpha fish of this shoal. As soon as this fish was solitary, it was very sluggish and just sat in one spot all day. It also became quite skittish when it was alone.

Keep in mind this fish didn't have a powerhead in it's tank, but even if it did, I'm still betting it wouldn't have been very entertaining.

So, as you could guess, I would advise you to go with the rhom. Serras are piranhas that are meant to be solitary anyway, and Pygos are not.
~Taylor~


----------



## ryderz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yavuz said:


> I would say RBP is more fun to keep as alone. Pygocentrus Caribe lives as a group and they have a leader in the group, they act together, they attack together, they eat together, etc.. However RBP lives alone and they get bigger than Caribe..Plus Rhoms live longer. Rhoms have pretty nice red eyes, Caribes don t.
> But I would love to keep 10 or 20 pieces of 5-6" Caribe rather than single Rhom.
> I would sayyy KEEP THE RHOM!


i feeel like i was watching a bootleg movie lol jk that guys pretty aggressive


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i just decided!!! i am buying one cariba 2"
thank you guys

ps:nice videos


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

rhom, Rhom, RHOM!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wizardslovak said:


> i just decided!!! i am buying one cariba 2"
> thank you guys
> 
> ps:nice videos


whatever you are happy with but I wouldaa said single serra


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i just want something agressive


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

exactly!
aggressive in a sense that it swims around in its tank and doesnt 
rush to their hiding spots when i approach the tank..something not skittish.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

serra_keeper said:


> exactly!
> aggressive in a sense that it swims around in its tank and doesnt
> rush to their hiding spots when i approach the tank..something not skittish.


exactly what i want !!!!


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

yep! thats what i want my BDR to be..but i guess ill have a hard time with him
since his previous owner kept him in a heavily planted tank with tons of hiding spots..
that probably explains his skittish behaviour coz he is used to a setting like that..
it took away his aggression.


----------

